

Python Beowulf cluster from old computers - harel
http://rpiai.com/2015/04/18/python-beowulf-cluster-find-a-use-for-those-computers-that-are-10-years-old/

======
ant6n
One thing I found interesting (that's somewhat tangential to the article) is
the use of Tor to scrape a website. I'm trying to figure out whether that's
good to scrape pages that may rate-limit you. By 'good' I approximately mean
morally justifiable both towards who you scraping, and the Tor network.

